# Burnout Paradise or Midnight Club: Los Angeles?



## Justin (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys. I don't have a single racing game for my PS3 aside from the Formula One and GRID demos. I was going to get GT5 Prologue but I'll just wait for the actual game. So I'm stuck between MCLA or Burnout. I need to know what are the pros and cons of each game and which is the better game between the two. I want to buy a new game on saturday.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 24, 2009)

Played burnout Paradise very briefly, and didnt like it much really.    havnt played Midnight Club:LA, But I recon its the better of the 2.


----------



## alexyu (Feb 24, 2009)

Anything *but* Burnout Paradise.
It sucks IMO.


----------



## MouSe (Feb 24, 2009)

Been playing Burnout on PC for about a week now. Plays A LOT like the NFS series with the whole "free drive" thing going on. I like it, but I like NFS. If I was you though, I'd get either GRID or GT5 Prolouge. Those are both very AWESOME games.


----------



## skidude (Feb 24, 2009)

I have Midnight Club LA for xbox360 and it's one of the few racing games which have kept my undivided attention. I normally hate racing games but I love Midnight Club. Only bad thing about the game is that it can be ungodly difficult.


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2009)

MouSe said:


> Been playing Burnout on PC for about a week now. Plays A LOT like the NFS series with the whole "free drive" thing going on. I like it, but I like NFS. If I was you though, I'd get either GRID or GT5 Prolouge. Those are both very AWESOME games.



I like NFS too but I don't think NFS Undercover is worth it. So BP and MCLA is next on my list. I'd wait for the actual GT5 game as it should be out by early next year... 



skidude said:


> I have Midnight Club LA for xbox360 and it's one of the few racing games which have kept my undivided attention. I normally hate racing games but I love Midnight Club. Only bad thing about the game is that it can be ungodly difficult.



Yeah I heard it was difficult. The AI is tough and earning money isn't easy. AWESOME!


----------



## ducis (Feb 25, 2009)

I just started burnout paradise, I'm with most people here in saying its very bad


----------



## Ramodkk (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you like GRID? Maybe buy the full version?

I wanna get GRID... LOL


----------



## epidemik (Feb 25, 2009)

I've played both briefly and prefered midnight club. 
Arent there demos in the ps3 market place (or whatever)?

Try to try them out first. Or maybe go to the local gameshop and see if they have either of the demos loaded on the ps3 down there.


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2009)

Nah there aren't any demos on the PS Store. 

I didn't like the GRID physics that much, it's much more suited for DiRT imo. As of now, I'm leaning towards MCLA now based on your views. I mean, LICENSED CARS FTW! 

LOL, Burnout is leading the polls but I haven't seen any views from them.


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2009)

Is crashing really important in the gameplay of Burnout Paradise? Like do I have to crash just to progress? I don't mind if there's a must for crashing as long as it doesn't take up half of the gameplay.


----------

